# Score from Apalachicola



## pignit (Mar 14, 2010)

Just got back from a trip from Panama City and brought back a cooler full of fresh Apalachicola oysters. Gonna throw a few in the smoker this week. This was supper. I found out I can suck em down faster than I can shuck em.


----------



## rio_grande (Mar 14, 2010)

Less than a month and I plan to return to indiana with a cooler full. 

Good aint they and compared to around here stupid cheap..


----------



## kevntri (Mar 14, 2010)

I love oysters on the 1/2 shell................

I am drooling.....
I think you just made me make a run to the store.


----------



## bassman (Mar 14, 2010)

I've never got the stomach for eating them raw, but I really like them deep fried or even in oyster stew.  Nice score!


----------



## rio_grande (Mar 14, 2010)

Dang it,,,, I was doing ok,,, not thinking about Florida much today till I read this post,,,,,, Thanks Pig,,, Now I want oysters..


----------



## denver dave (Mar 14, 2010)

I agree. Raw is wrong on so many levels
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Deep fried is my favorite.


----------



## pignit (Mar 14, 2010)

If your near Panama City there is a seafood market on 98 on the City side called Buddy Gandy Seafood. I have to get tired of shuckin them and eatin them cold and raw before I can stand to roast them. I like them any way you can fix them. Gonna put a few in the smoker today. I turned my nose up to them for a long long time.... but now.... a little lemon and I'm good to go. These are so sweet and salty they don't need anything. Oysters are like anything else I guess... you get good ones and not so good ones. Your first raw ones need to be on the good side. I actually got my first taste of raw oysters goin out and getting them fresh and eating them standing in the water.


----------

